# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#238 - Pathfinder, Αγ. Απόστολοι

## pathfinder

Γεια χαρα και στην Ευβοια!Σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω και στο εξοχικο μου που εχω στους Αγ. Αποστολους εναν κομβο. Απο τι βλεπω δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη κινηση προς την μερια που ειμαι, και ο ποιο κοντινος μου κομβος ειναι 11 χλμ περιπου (socrates#2) . Τι λετε μπορει να τα καταφερω να το βγαλω? Θα θελει πιστευω ενα πιατο 80 αν και θα προτιμουσα κατι σε grid λογω οτι το σπιτι ειναι χαμηλος αλλα εχει σηκωθει ιστος 10 μετρος για την ΤV. καρτουλα SR5 εεε?

----------


## PIT

Kαλως ηρθες και απο τα μερη μας.  ::  

Ευκολο αρκει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη. Με cm9 εισαι κομπλε και με 100αρι πιατο  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωπ! Καλώς τον! Άντε να μπουν και οι Αγ. Απόστολοι στο παιχνίδι  ::  
Για την περιοχή σου θα πρέπει να γίνεις αναγκαστικά ΒΒ και θα σου έλεγα και AP αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλος ενεργός εκεί.

Απέναντι σου στην Εύβοια από Αλιβέρι μέχρι Ερέτρια λογικά μπορείς να βγάλεις link. 
Αγόρασε εξοπλισμό για αυτές τις αποστάσεις και δεν χανόμαστε  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Το πιατο το 100Cm μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο για την θεση του ιστου που βρισκεται...σιγουρα βεβαια θελει αντιρηδες αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω να το αντεξει ...σε Grid ισως αν υπαρχει κατι..?...80 αρι δεν θα παιξει λετε ε?

----------


## RpMz

Μία PACWireless στα 5.7GHz μια χαρά παίζει...

----------


## pathfinder

> Μία PACWireless στα 5.7GHz μια χαρά παίζει...


Ειδα μια κεραια σε γνωστο ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι απο 4.9-5.8GHz 28dBi Die Cast Grid N Female pigtail και μια άλλη 5.7GHz 28dBi DieCast N Female integrated connector ...η πρωτη πιο φθηνη! τι διαφορα ομως εχουν δεν μπορω να καταλαβω! λες λοιπον οτι μια τετοια grid θα μπορω να πιασω μεχρι ποσα km λινκ?

----------


## pathfinder

Υπάρχει κανένας Απο ευβοία μερία για να αρχισουμε να το συζητάμε να κάνουμε κάτι προς Μάρτη-Απρίλη μερία?  :: 

Μακρόχρονη η κουβέντα βέβαια απλά θελεί υποδομη απο μερία μου να σηκωθεί ο ιστός να κουμπώσει καλά κλπ.

----------


## PIT

Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον γενικα αλλα στειλε κανενα μαιλ μεσα απο το wind με αυτους που βλεπεις  ::  

Γιατι πολλοι δεν διαβαζουν το φορουμ συχνα και μπορει να μην το δουν  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον γενικα αλλα στειλε κανενα μαιλ μεσα απο το wind με αυτους που βλεπεις  
> 
> Γιατι πολλοι δεν διαβαζουν το φορουμ συχνα και μπορει να μην το δουν



Εστειλα στον socrates που είναι στα 11χλμ...και στον eviawind,thelaz, @ 16km...και βλέπουμε...

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον γενικα αλλα στειλε κανενα μαιλ μεσα απο το wind με αυτους που βλεπεις  
> 
> Γιατι πολλοι δεν διαβαζουν το φορουμ συχνα και μπορει να μην το δουν 
> 
> 
> 
> Εστειλα στον socrates που είναι στα 11χλμ...και στον eviawind,thelaz, @ 16km...και βλέπουμε...


OK Ωραια!!!

----------


## pathfinder

θα παω να κοιταξω τον χωρο να δω τι βλεπω προς τα εκει μηπως υπαρχει κανα κτιριο και θα παω να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο.  ::   ::

----------

